# Skoda Fabia VRS 130 Electric windows failed



## angelo96 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi all
My Fabia VRS electric windows were both working but then both stopped last week. 3 Days ago they both started working and now they dont again. Have checked switches, regulators and motors which are all ok. Does anyone have any ideas. Been told that disconnecting the battery for a while can get things working although cant see how. Also been told that it has a convenience module that operates the windows but i dont know where this is located to check it for power.
Any ideas really appreciated as i am stumped at the moment


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

have they ever started working and not working in the same day?
pull the door card and check all the wiring from the motor and switch and make sure there are no small cracks in the wires. 
VAG cars are like this. on my mk3 jetta my fog lights will work one day then wont the next


----------



## angelo96 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dankvwguy)*

Hi
Done all of that. Could it be the convenience module and if so where is it on the car?


----------



## angelo96 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (angelo96)*

Hi
They did start working and then not in the same 24hours. Does anyone know where the convenience module is located?
Many Thanks


----------



## Jimbo2511 (May 24, 2016)

The 6Y chassis vRS TDi 130 is known to have a problem with the fuses for the electric windows, I have a right hand drive model myself. 

There have been many posts about electric window issues with most being related to the loss of 'convenience' one-touch opening and closing on the Skoda owners club website. This can happen when the battery is disconnected or, as on some cars, when the battery was getting a bit tired and the voltage dropping enough at startup to cause issues with the convenience system needing resetting.

Resetting is accomplished by the usual key-in-door, hold in open position until windows are fully open, then hold key in locked position until the windows are fully closed. This is described in the car owners manual. You will also need the spare key.

I have had the passenger window stop working completely and the drivers door too. Swopping the window switches on the two doors (left works right and right works left) indicates that the switches and motors are all ok. However I would start with the following procedure first as this simple fix usually cures the problem.

The fix for me to all these symptoms has been to pull the fuses for the electric windows, and swop them around or, replace them with new fuses.

On my vRs, which only has 2 front electric windows, the fuses are number 46 and 58 and they are both 25amp (white/light grey). Remove and swop around or, replace with new (my prefered option). I don't know why it works but, it does. I've had my car for almost five years now it's an '04 car and I've had to do this twice. Once in the first year of my ownership, when it was about eight years old and about six months ago.

This has ALWAYS worked for my windows when they start doing weird things.

I hope this helps and you get the problem sorted. Best of luck.

By the way, the convenience system sometimes has to be reset after this, to get one-touch operation back. Just follow the instructions above.


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## BillMair (Jan 29, 2019)

*Thanks, guys!*

The trick of turning key one way then back the other worked perfectly, thanks!
I was flummoxed as soon as I saw the fuses were OK, so you guys have really helped me.
Im driving 2007 mk1 Fabia vrs


----------

